# Solved: moving files from computer to Ipad mini



## robert4442 (Aug 5, 2004)

Can I move a book file that I have on my computer to my Ipad mini so I can read it on the ipad?. How can I do it?


----------



## robert4442 (Aug 5, 2004)

I am switching from a blackberry playbook which has many books on it and I have some more on my computer that I want to read. They are different extensions. The reader on my Playbook reads them all. I now want to go with my iPad since I broke the glass front on the playbook. 

I have an app called eBook download on the Ipad. I don't know if it reads all extensions.

I need to know how to upload these files from my computer to my mini so I can read them. What app do I need and what reader do I need to have? Please advise.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I merged your threads here, as they seemed to be about the same issue.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

iBooks is at least a partial solution for reading. Depending on your version of iOS either you already have the App or you can download it for free.

If you have formats that iBooks does not handle there may be conversion programs, depending on your computer/OS.

You could post the file types here to see if anybody knows a reader or converter.

*EDIT*: You can sync books and other files with iTunes or using iCloud.


----------



## robert4442 (Aug 5, 2004)

Can you be a little more specific. I am a ipad novice


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Can you be a little more specific.


Maybe; if you ask a more specific question.


----------



## robert4442 (Aug 5, 2004)

1.	I want to know how to upload files to my ipad from my PC. When I connect my ipad to my pc I can see it by clicking on the start button and clicking on computer and it shows up under portable devices as Apple Ipad. When I click Apple ipad it then goes to internal storage. When I click on internal storage I get nothing. I know it has files on it by it does not open up like computer opens up as a file manager on my pc. There are some books on it I can open up with ibook. I dont understand it structure? How can I see what is on it?
2.	I want to upload book files I already have from a book read that no looker works well. I have downloaded all the book files to my computer and want to put them on the ipad since I already own one. I dont want to go by another bookreader. They are ePub, Mobi, and kindle.

I need to know not only what to do but how to do it in details since I am not familiar with the ipad.I hope that is specific enough. Thanks for you help


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> it shows up under portable devices as Apple Ipad.


I'm not sure, but I think that photos (and maybe videos) are all that you can access that way.

Install iTunes on your PC. You can then sync books, music, etc., between PC and iPad. If you are adverse to installing Apple software on your PC I think there is one or two alternatives to iTunes.

Another alternative is iCloud, but I don't think that handles books. I use it mostly for Notes.

I use the Kindle App for Kindle books. Probably, but I don't know for sure, iBooks and the eBooks that you mentioned will handle your other formats.


----------



## robert4442 (Aug 5, 2004)

I have found the answer to adding books to my ipad mini. Follow the link and get the answer. It works.

http://www.copytrans.net/support/how-to-transfer-epub-books-and-pdf-documents-to-ipad/#epub-to-ipad

Robert4442


----------

